# Personal Journal Confessions (All whoring welcome)



## BabsieGirl (Jan 15, 2004)

I figured since there was a whoring section in the IM Competition arena:  Why not have one here.  That way, our journals won't get mucked up with chit chat.  

We can chat about our diets, up coming events etc.......

Whore away and enjoy!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 15, 2004)

GREAT IDEA!!!  
someone go eat a jar of natty peanut butter for me would ya.. Im having a lil cravings for it!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 16, 2004)

Hi BabsieGirl! Nice abs, atherjen! Are you male or female?


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> GREAT IDEA!!!
> someone go eat a jar of natty peanut butter for me would ya.. Im having a lil cravings for it!


OK!!  I WILL!! I love Peanut butter and haven't eaten ANY in over a month!!
I really want an everything bagel with cream cheese right now..    BUT I won't.
I really want abs like Atherjen too.  But I don't.


----------



## ponyboy (Jan 16, 2004)

I ate almost 1/2 a jar of soy PB yesterday - does that count?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ponyboy *_
> I ate almost 1/2 a jar of soy PB yesterday - does that count?




that is why I am not allowed to buy peanut butter anymore


----------



## atherjen (Jan 16, 2004)

ponyboy...SOY butter. blah...  I'll pass.
OK Ive got to stop talking about that jar of peanut butter, it was calling my name out at the grocery store last nite.. "eat me"  lol 

Ohhhh Captain you think your so funny!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 3, 2004)

Alrighty peeps...................................................

Looks like PB is where everyones downfall is..............

Anyone know why that is?


----------



## atherjen (Mar 3, 2004)

there is this thread!! I was wondering what happened to it a week or so ago!! 

yupp my downfall #1 is a JAR of natty pb. 
although ice cream suits my fancy too
hmmmmmmmmmmmm 

I need more coffe. its too early to think of cravings damnit!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 3, 2004)

Ya'll are bad.  I can come in if ya'll are only gonna talk about peanut butter and food.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 3, 2004)

Aw hon, it'll be alright.  Just think, while we're over here cheating our little hearts out.....you're on your way to looking FAB..........Kicking it Jodi style.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> there is this thread!! I was wondering what happened to it a week or so ago!!
> 
> yupp my downfall #1 is a JAR of natty pb.
> ...



I know.  I forgot alllll about it....HOW COULD I DO SUCH A THING?  

You know, I'm not really that bid into ice cream.  My area of dif. is............when I know I cannot cheat, I want to the most..............Then when I can cheat.........I really don't want to......


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 11, 2004)

Are there any confessions out there?  You guys are staying true to your diets?


----------



## Jill (Mar 11, 2004)

I had trail mix yesterday and it was friggin good! I love the stuff! You Babsie?


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 11, 2004)

Ok...since this is the cheating thread....

I had 10 (ten)  TEN!!  tollhouse choc chip cookies!!!!

Other than that, I haven't had jack crap.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 11, 2004)

I had 2 yogurt covered pretzels today at lunch!!  Snuck them from the candy bind!   

And I'm probably gonna have a few jellybeans in a minute...might as well tell ya'll now.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 11, 2004)

Umm...two small corn chips today.

I really would like a PB&J sandwich with crunchy PB.  or a big fat BLT sandwich.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> I had trail mix yesterday and it was friggin good! I love the stuff! You Babsie?



yesterday I had 4 girl scout cookies.

Today I had Chipoltes because I start my diet Monday.

Trail mix is pretty KICK BUTT!!!!


OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH  how could I forget....I never bring cash with me to work.........so what do I do...........I found $$$$ in my purse..........Where did I go with it????  STRAIGHT TO THE VENDING MACHINE HELL!!!!!..........I got a bag of Cheetos and a brownie.......Ate the brownie........bout ready to pitch the chips or raffle them off......


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Ok...since this is the cheating thread....
> 
> I had 10 (ten)  TEN!!  tollhouse choc chip cookies!!!!
> ...




How many was that again?

I bet those were good!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> I had 2 yogurt covered pretzels today at lunch!!  Snuck them from the candy bind!
> 
> And I'm probably gonna have a few jellybeans in a minute...might as well tell ya'll now.




Stacey, you're too cute with your smileys.

speeking of yogurt covered items.   Do any of you like the raisen ones?   


mmmmmmmmmm...jelly beans


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Umm...two small corn chips today.
> 
> I really would like a PB&J sandwich with crunchy PB.  or a big fat BLT sandwich.




I guess if you're gonna do it.........better do it good.....


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 11, 2004)

TENNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN 

I had a sugar high from hell at the gym last night.  But burping cookies while doing legs was kinda nasty.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 11, 2004)

ugggg YUCK Hate the yogurt covered raisins!! GRODY!!! 

I really want more of those pretzels though-yum!!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 11, 2004)

OMG Jodie~ DIDN'T you get a tummy ache???


----------



## Stacey (Mar 11, 2004)

yummm Babsie==girl scout cookies rock!!!! I wish I had some. It took me a 6-7 wks to eat one box!!! Now I don't have any.
Oh and my hubby ate a box in ONE DAY!!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> TENNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN
> 
> I had a sugar high from hell at the gym last night.  But burping cookies while doing legs was kinda nasty.




lol...ewwww


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> yummm Babsie==girl scout cookies rock!!!! I wish I had some. It took me a 6-7 wks to eat one box!!! Now I don't have any.
> Oh and my hubby ate a box in ONE DAY!!!!





I think eating a box in one day is easy..........

I love the pb ones.

The other day I had the mint choc. ones....mmmmm  mmm  mmm


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 11, 2004)

No tummy ache.  hehe

MMM...thin mint cookies would last maybe an hour in our house.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 11, 2004)

ohhh I love the PB ones tooooo!!! Yum -- I didn't order any this year either--on purpose!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 11, 2004)

Girl Scout cookies are EVERYWHERE..................these kids are selling them like hot cakes at the grocery store...........

As I walk by them I'm like, "don't look..........don't look.........dont look................ugggggggggh....okay, well maybe one box..."  Then I feel like pooh and tell myself...........Okay......i'm not going to touch them.....they'll be snacks for the kids...........

yeah right!


----------



## cajunFit (Mar 11, 2004)

Well its that time of the month for me and the cravings are unbearable    I had 2 cookies today. 

I've been craving cheesecake......ooohhhh I want some sooo bad


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 11, 2004)

i had a handful of wheat thins today....crackers and cheese is my weekness 
oh and pb on my celery before bed


----------



## Jill (Mar 11, 2004)

I had some chocolate rosebuds!


----------



## Jodi (Mar 11, 2004)

I haven't eaten them yet but I just bought 2 Trioplex Bars.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 11, 2004)

I had a detour bar


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 12, 2004)

These all sound REALLY good!!!  mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 12, 2004)

Is hot tea with splenda and creamer a cheat?


----------



## Paynne (Mar 12, 2004)

The other day my PWO carbs were gourmet jelly beans.  I might as well enjoy my carbs when I can


----------



## Stacey (Mar 12, 2004)

Babsie-- I do the same thing at the grocery store when I see the girlscounts~ Except I haven't bought any YET! lol


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 12, 2004)

Umm....I just made a Vendor take his Krispy Kreme donuts back with him.  I kept the flyers and refused the box of donuts.


----------



## Jill (Mar 12, 2004)

Speaking of the FAMOUS krispy cremes, a radio station here in Edmonton is running some contest. If you are a certain caller, they'll fly in a box of Krispy cremes from the us! 

Jodie-tea and splenda isnt a cheat, I think you have officailly lost your mind! Im drinking peach tea with steiva right now. Feels good on my throat.


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 12, 2004)

last weekend i found a box of zatarains red beans and rice in my pantry.  i'm not one for prepared foods (i think they taste nasty.   )....but i swear zatarains ROCKS.  i love that stuff.  i made the box - and then brought it to my neighbor's b/c i knew i'd lost my mind and would eat it all.

no actual harm done but i went right to the edge.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Is hot tea with splenda and creamer a cheat?



Maybe the creamer but not the splenda.  That's my opinion though.

It might be a small cheat!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Babsie-- I do the same thing at the grocery store when I see the girlscounts~ Except I haven't bought any YET! lol




  There should be some sort of rule


----------



## Stacey (Mar 12, 2004)

I know!!! LMAO!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 12, 2004)

well i cheated in my dreams last night  does that count


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 12, 2004)

Nope J'Bo....but what did you have for the cheat?


----------



## Stacey (Mar 12, 2004)

JILL-- CHOCOLATE--YUMMMM!! What are chocolate rosebuds though??


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 12, 2004)

i had a man


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 12, 2004)

That's funny


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 12, 2004)

let me clarify that it was only a dream and that i would never really cheat or eat a man other than my hun 

but since i last posted i broke down and had like 7 triscuits


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 12, 2004)

OMG....7?  shame on you!   lol  j/k  7 is better than the whole box!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 12, 2004)

I just had a few jelly beans!!


----------



## Jill (Mar 12, 2004)

I ALMOST just bought chcocolates-instead I just bought halls.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 12, 2004)

Craig had a choc chip cookie.  bad Craigie


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 12, 2004)

last years comp pics are now in my gallery


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 13, 2004)

i had a homemade chocolate chip cookie this morning...it was outta my system in 20 min though  guess this means i am gonna have to eat clean from now on since i just get sick from crap food


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 16, 2004)

uhhhhhhhhhhh

mmmmmmmmm sounds delicious

What did you do..........eat some cookies and chase it with colon clense and a glass of milk?


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 16, 2004)

it felt like it babs...only it was gone before my last bite 

i am proud to say that i have had a 100% clean eating day....not a morsel of extra food


----------



## Jill (Mar 18, 2004)

I just had a couple of jelly beans-those really tiny jellybelly ones


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 18, 2004)

lol dug up this thread to say that?


----------



## Jill (Mar 18, 2004)

Does that bother you kitty?


----------

